# Drop bar VS Jones ti Loop



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm building up a new gravelgrinding/klickstacking/touring/shenanigans rig.
Disc brake, 700C wheels, but frame has room for 29er XC knobbies, too. Setup is mostly sorted and dialed, but I'm waffling on the bar...

I'm used to roadbikes and dropbars for roadie type touring, but haven't got extensive experience on the Loop. I've played with one briefly and it was comfortable for that short trail ride. This bike will see a mix of road/touring, and singletrack XC bikepacking.

Are people liking the ti Loop bars for longer tarmac tours?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

zahgurim said:


> Are people liking the ti Loop bars for longer tarmac tours?


I've used the Jones/Titec H-bars and Jones AL Loop bar for paved and dirt road touring. They work great. I like the multiple hand positions and leverage you get from those bars.

I haven't tried the Ti version.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I would think that your choice is already dictated by your frame. I have a Jones AL Loop bar on a mountain bike, and an off-road drop bar on a cross bike. They both work great for trail riding and long days, but they aren't interchangeable between the two bikes because the geometries are so different. If you start with a mountain bike you can just put the loop bars on and they will work. You might need a different stem, but the brake and shift levers will fit. And they do have lots of advantages for touring. 

If you are used to drop bars and they fit on your bike I would just go with them. Salsa's new Cowchipper bar looks pretty nice for touring use that would see some dirt.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Welnic said:


> I would think that your choice is already dictated by your frame.


I would agree. I converted my old cross bike to H-bars and actually had to track down a 150mm stem to make it fit. Some people are less sensitive to fit issues so it may work, but with controls, grips, and a stem it might be an expensive experiment.

That being said, I love Jones bars. I actually replaced my old cross frame with one that was "too big" so I could use them. I actually prefer them in almost every type of riding, though the one downside is the lack of body positions on multi day/week rides.


----------



## loneviking (Mar 30, 2015)

What's great about the loop bars is the comfort from multiple hand positions, and the control from the shape/position of the bars. To get that control dialed in you likely will have to do some changes to your stem, so figure a bit of extra money there. 

Unless you're dead set on Ti, I'd go with the cheaper aluminum bars. They might be aluminum, but they aren't beer can material. They are very tough bars.


----------

